# Transfer & spotting screws



## gi_984 (Feb 25, 2018)

Good morning.  I have a couple projects coming up where I'll need to transfer hole locations.  I have a set of the Spellman MFG. Co. (Spellmaco) brand transfer punches that are used in blind holes.  These work well and are my go to method when you can't use a traditional transfer punch.  But when the holes are threaded, the Heimann brand transfer screws come out.  I prefer these over the Nielesn style because they thread completely inside the hole.

Unfortunately, I don't have the needed sizes.  I've heard some bad things about the new import brands.  And all the used Heimann transfer sets I've seen in person are pretty beat up.  I can make the needed sizes.  But would prefer to spend my shop time on other things.

I did put an ad up under the "Wanted"  sub-forum.  Anybody know of any sources besides fleabay or Craigslist?


----------



## westsailpat (Feb 25, 2018)

What sizes do you need ? A quick Google look turned up a lot . I remember the first time I was shown how to use those things ,  I thought pretty cool .


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 25, 2018)

What size holes? Heiman sets aren't that expensive. I just add to the collection when needed. Why use cheap import stuff and get mediocre results. Over the years I've  gathered almost all the common standard sizes up to 1/4". And a couple of the larger sizes.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 25, 2018)

"Why use cheap import stuff and get mediocre results".  
Yes, indeed.  I have nine of the Heimann sets.  The only retailers I've found that has any NOS is Victor.  They only have 4-48 & 12-28. There are a few places that sell the Nielsen brand which are great except of the flange that will interfere with what I'm doing.  All the rest are imports sold under HHIP,TTC, etc names.  All are soft and will not stand up to more than one or two uses.  
I've been slowly acquiring good condition Heimann sets as I find them.  I have the sizes listed under the "Want"  ad.
They are:  4-40, 5-40, 10-24, 7/16-14, 1/2-13, 9/16-12, 5/8-11, 3/4-10   
I've got a couple of extra 1/4-20 sets in very good shape.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2018)

I have made larger sizes of transfer screws by taking an Allen bolt, cutting off a piece of the end and turning a point on the end and sawing a notch just at the base of the point to allow a screwdriver to be used to install and remove the screw, and I do harden them.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 25, 2018)

The Heimann trans screw sets are becoming harder to find.  I buy them as they come up, if they're in good shape. I have 8 sets and would like to find a few more metric sizes. The Heimanns are the best.,they will last a long time. Very accurate. They do come in handy. I would pass on the import cheapies.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 25, 2018)

See original post:  "I can make the needed sizes. But would prefer to spend my shop time on other things." 

If this was a case of "need soon as possible"  I would make them. But these are nice to haves that I will purchase as I encounter them. 

All the online dealers are out, or sell import shiiite.  Not interested in online auction sites either.  Got burned on an "excellent" set and am not repeating the experience.  No returns offered or if they do, you eat the return shipping.  Not worth the headaches or time to weed thru junk to get good ones. 


Just want to know if anyone has a stash of them or know a local to them place that still has some for sale.  Thanks!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a collection of them up to 1".  I'll see if I have any duplicates I'm willing to let go of.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 26, 2018)

I have the full set of imports, inch and metric. I don't use them a lot, but I do use them and have never had what are we calling it? Mediocre results. I am not really sure how you'd get unsatisfactory results with these things, I mean we are just locating bolt holes aren't we? I don't begrudge anyone from buying quality tools, but I don't think we need to bashing anything less when they work just fine.


----------



## gi_984 (Mar 10, 2018)

Still looking for Heimann brand sets.
"Just want to know if anyone has a stash of them or know a local to them place that still has some for sale. Thanks!"


----------

